# OEM Bentley Mulliner wheels



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

Anyone know a good place to sell them? My boss has a set that havnt even been used.


----------



## gareeb (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: OEM Bentley Mulliner wheels (Comeorigional_0)*

I just bought an 05 today.
What's he asking for the set?
Thanks


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM Bentley Mulliner wheels (Comeorigional_0)*

I'd love to have a set on my VW Phaeton. pm me


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: OEM Bentley Mulliner wheels (Paldi)*

Can anyone confirm that these will fit a 04 GT? Im pretty sure they do, but not positive.


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

the yoko's.


----------



## tradgickmagick (Mar 12, 2008)

all continental series wheels should be interchangable from 04-08 as far as i know, have never had a problem before.


----------



## aran (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (tradgickmagick)*

They fit any dub with 5x112 pattern as well. I have these on my Passat, ET 41, but the 9 spoke mulliners


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (aran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aran* »_They fit any dub with 5x112 pattern as well. I have these on my Passat, ET 41, but the 9 spoke mulliners

pictures PLEASE!


----------



## Olleckstellan (May 11, 2008)

*Re: OEM Bentley Mulliner wheels (Comeorigional_0)*

How much can pay ASAP


----------



## mburnstein (May 25, 2008)

I also have 4 mint Mulliner 20 inch wheels with P-Zeros from an 06 CGT. These are for sale with or without tires. I have a set of 4 2006 tire pressure sensors for sale also. email [email protected]


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (mburnstein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mburnstein* »_I also have 4 mint Mulliner 20 inch wheels with P-Zeros from an 06 CGT. These are for sale with or without tires. I have a set of 4 2006 tire pressure sensors for sale also. email [email protected]
not to thread jack or anything








good thing i sold mine


----------



## mburnstein (May 25, 2008)

well since your post was from November 2007, the odds that my post would be competition is ZERO. saving bandwidth with add on post.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mburnstein)*

Sold? I. Want it!


----------

